# St Patty Day Race Mar [email protected] Hobbies



## Janet D (Oct 31, 2012)

:wave:EN Hobbies /RC Racing 3rd Annual St. Patty Day Race is March 16 [email protected] Hobbies/ Open at 8am Race 12 noon. Many, many prizes from sponsors. Plaques given for 1st-7th place. Off road electric. New Track layout.
Practice for event racers only on Fri. $5 1-10pm Food, fun racing. Dustin
Richards announcing the race. Join us Event t shirts available.$13 & $15.
go to enhobbies.com and see event and live track feed.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

You do realize you posted this in the "*OnRoad Racing*" forum?


----------

